# when the red red robin comes bob bob bobbin along!



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

There baaaaaacccck... it was so good to see a field full of robins today...they are all around my home too.. I have alot of pasture area ... they like that... Im so happy about this sign of spring... the daffodils will not be far behind.. anyone else seeing flocks of robins ?...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

If I had robins on my lawn, they would need long, long stilts.
Daryl


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I noticed them yesterday! We have a bumper crop this year!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> If I had robins on my lawn, they would need long, long stilts.
> Daryl


LOL ...Same here!!
I hope they don't come back here yet  They won't be able to find any food!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

They were here last week but left again and I dont blame them. lol


----------

